# JLPT's Sinclair Pot Tournament May 23, 09



## anglerEd

Sign up for our next JLPT Series event at Lake Sinclair.  Don't turn up at Jackson Lake this time fellas. We are going to enjoy some new scenery. View the details and REGISTER at:

http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html

Be at the Dennis Station Rd. ramp for a safe light blast off, Saturday, May 23, 09. This is the 5th tournament of our 8 event Jackson Lake Pot Tournament Spring/Summer series. The series of 8 tournaments will be followed by a 2 day competition for the accumilated Classic Pot. See rules for Classic eligibility(fish 6 of 8).

In addition to 1 in 5 payback, big fish pots, and a Classic pot, we are in points competition for three free rides in our 2 day July Classic. Just $40 puts you in the game, so don't let the fun and friendly competition go down without you.

Use this thread for all subjects related to our past or future event. Planning to fish the next one? Let us know here and register at the web site.


----------



## fishdoc

Looks like I need to go prefish!!!


----------



## Ryan1980

Memorial Day weekend be ready for a rough ride by 10 oclock


----------



## fishdoc

Hopefully we can get away from all the traffic!!..


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

I will be there to fish with you guys. Look forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## mike c

due to the weighin on 05/09 where some fish were weighed without the bag @ some were weighed with the bag i feel the points should not count but it seems its going to stand i am very sorry this happened but if i cannot fish a fair tournament we will not fish at all ive already registered for 05/26 so just take me off  you had a very good trail im just sorry it cant be run fair @ i think other people feel the same way


----------



## fishdoc

We wish you all the luck in the future. As far as weigh in is concerned we knew what we were dealing with when the main scales broke. We did the best we could with what we had. Everyone that weighed in was present during their weigh in and no one complained until 2 days later. We appolagize for the inconvienence but the weight will stand. Its the only way to be fair to all. Some people had a good day, i would hate to punish them for something that is speculated. After weigh in is complete it is final.We have cured the scale issue by having 3 sets now. This will not happen again. Any questions or concerns please call me , we take pride in this series and are Fair about everything. Sometimes you cant please everyone. Mike 478/3630871


----------



## Marks500

mike c said:


> due to the weighin on 05/09 where some fish were weighed without the bag @ some were weighed with the bag i feel the points should not count but it seems its going to stand i am very sorry this happened but if i cannot fish a fair tournament we will not fish at all ive already registered for 05/26 so just take me off  you had a very good trail im just sorry it cant be run fair @ i think other people feel the same way



Mike I understand what you are saying, We dealt with what we had and did the best we could.I didnt have anything to do with the weighin so I am not sure what was done and what was not. I didnt have a good catch anyways. Bobby is nice enough to let us use his scales, But if he has something going on that he needs them for he takes them. I appreciate all Bobby does for us. Whats done is done at this point. We are just a bunch of guys trying to have fun and compete for a low cost. We are not experts at throwing tournaments, Its a thing where everyone is and should be involved. It really has nothing to do with being fair, We did not expect for the scales to not be there and The backup scale we had to not be working. If we did not have what we had no one would have gotten weighed in. I just enjoying fishing with you Everyone and having a good time, Thats what its all about. I know you take Fishing a little More serious then most People do Mike but loosen up a little, We did what we could in the case of a broken scale.


----------



## Bnathanb1982

*Fishdoc*

I noticed at Jackson the last 2 tournaments that a couple guys went ahead and pulled their boat out of the water and then weighed their fish.  Are we allowed to do this?  I know one of the guys wasnt a regular and probably didn't know but maybe we could make it clear so everyone is on the same page?


----------



## CRBass

Wish you guys would check everyone schedules when you plan a tournament.  We, C&R Bass Series, are fishing out of Little River on the 23rd.  Does David at Little River even know you are coming?  This weekend in particular is going to be crowded enough.  Your guys are welcome to fish both tournaments we will be weighing in at 3pm.


----------



## bigbass07

CRBass said:


> Wish you guys would check everyone schedules when you plan a tournament.  We, C&R Bass Series, is fishing out of Little River on the 23rd.  Does David at Little River even know you are coming?  This weekend in particular is going to be crowded enough.  Your guys are welcome to fish both tournaments we will be weighing in at 3pm.



thats the whole problem clay every one is scheduling on top of each other, heck i had to pay 225.00 for the BFL at west point to make it to the regional or wildcard and ain't even going due to the oconee marine classic. i think you will draw em anyway due to the amount of money you stand to win. when i use to put on my t-ments me ,bobby, BFL and R&R would all get together and make sure we didn't step on each other, now there are just way to many ,and no one is drawing (except berry's) the boats.


----------



## sheetsrep

bigbass07 said:


> thats the whole problem clay every one is scheduling on top of each other, heck i had to pay 225.00 for the BFL at west point to make it to the regional or wildcard and ain't even going due to the oconee marine classic. i think you will draw em anyway due to the amount of money you stand to win. when i use to put on my t-ments me ,bobby, BFL and R&R would all get together and make sure we didn't step on each other, now there are just way to many ,and no one is drawing (except berry's) the boats.



This series was started so people could have fun competing and not have to put out a lot of money. Most of the people fishing are out there for fun and the possibility of making some money to cover your expenses is a bonus. I think they are happy if they draw 15 boats or 50, this is not a money maker for anybody just some cheap fun. Mike has done the best he can to schedule around other tournaments but like you said there are so many it is almost impossible to schedule around them all.

Brian


----------



## bigbass07

sheetsrep said:


> This series was started so people could have fun competing and not have to put out a lot of money. Most of the people fishing are out there for fun and the possibility of making some money to cover your expenses is a bonus. I think they are happy if they draw 15 boats or 50, this is not a money maker for anybody just some cheap fun. Mike has done the best he can to schedule around other tournaments but like you said there are so many it is almost impossible to schedule around them all.
> 
> Brian



that is a great idea in todays economy, good luck and if i can catch one of your t-ments i will fish it, try some this summer when there aint much happening.


----------



## fishdoc

Clay , I did the best i could on the schedule for this series. I tried to stay off of Mr. Berrys mainly. When scheduling this next series ill get in touch with you.How much is your entry? Im sure some people from our series will dbl up with you on the 23rd at sinclair. Mike


----------



## mike c

mike@ed i understand the confusion that was going on sat. i had no problems with the scales just so everyone will know our fish WERE WEIGHED WITHOUT THE BAG  @OTHERS WERE WEIGHED WITH THE BAG which added approx. 1lb. 12oz. to there weight as far as people being penalized at the top we would have won or been 2nd if we had the bag weight i have or will not say it was intentional there was just alot of confusion happening sat @people DIDNOT get there fish weighed the same  the money is gone thats no big deal  i just feel the points should not be counted for this tournament JUST TO KEEP IT FAIR to everyone who fished  im really sorry this happened because i really enjoyed fishing with everyone involved with this trail but you have made your decision @ i respect that  im sorry but i cannot fish this or any other trail that i feel is not fair good luck in the furture  MIKE COURSEY 770 940 6970


----------



## mike c

mark as far as me loosing up i have 4 kids 11 to17 that fish with me from setting on a bank bream @ catfishing to saltwater fishing for sails but when it comes to tournaments im out there to win not come in last (but i have) face it you or anybody else wants to be the one to bring a BIG bag across the stage just to have bragging rights  yes i am competitive when it comes to tournaments @ im sorry if that bothers you just the way i am


----------



## shoalbass

Don't worry Be Happy.  The next tournament I fish I will and mean will throw the BB Booommm and whup all yall on my short and long cast.


----------



## fishdoc

After further consideration of the events that took place on Saturday with the scales we are not going to count this tourny in our series. This means 0 points will be rewarded for this event. We are now going to be fishing the Best 5- of 7 events not 6- of 8.This decision is soaly based on what I believe is fair ,not on any of our competitors wishes. Thank you for the continued support in our series. I have deffinetly learned a valuable lesson in running these tournys If both your scales fail give back there money and reschedule. This will not happen again. Mike


----------



## Marks500

mike c said:


> mark as far as me loosing up i have 4 kids 11 to17 that fish with me from setting on a bank bream @ catfishing to saltwater fishing for sails but when it comes to tournaments im out there to win not come in last (but i have) face it you or anybody else wants to be the one to bring a BIG bag across the stage just to have bragging rights  yes i am competitive when it comes to tournaments @ im sorry if that bothers you just the way i am



Yeah I understand you are out there to win just like us all. It doesnt bother me you are out there to win, Thats a good thing. I just dont like to see people go that we fish with all the time. Everytime we fish we find out something new and try to make the next one better and fair for all.


----------



## Perkins

Somebody tell Big Mike C that this.."@" is an "at" key .not an "and" key  You cant take the country out of the boy..


----------



## Bnathanb1982

*Fair*



mike c said:


> mike@ed i understand the confusion that was going on sat. i had no problems with the scales just so everyone will know our fish WERE WEIGHED WITHOUT THE BAG  @OTHERS WERE WEIGHED WITH THE BAG which added approx. 1lb. 12oz. to there weight as far as people being penalized at the top we would have won or been 2nd if we had the bag weight i have or will not say it was intentional there was just alot of confusion happening sat @people DIDNOT get there fish weighed the same  the money is gone thats no big deal  i just feel the points should not be counted for this tournament JUST TO KEEP IT FAIR to everyone who fished  im really sorry this happened because i really enjoyed fishing with everyone involved with this trail but you have made your decision @ i respect that  im sorry but i cannot fish this or any other trail that i feel is not fair good luck in the furture  MIKE COURSEY 770 940 6970



I know of a couple cases of people fishing inside the marina at Berry's to catch their fish, that supposedy "didnt" know.  So I think the people that won money in the tourneys where they fished off limit waters should have to give their money back they won.  It's only FAIR...


----------



## fishdoc

Dont forget this is a $40 entry fun tourny, this isnt suppost to be so darn stressfull. Keep any negative comments off of here. If you have some gripeing to do pm me or call me . Ive heard enough.Thanks Mike 478/363/0871


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

sounds to me like you did a fine job handling your mishap!!! things happen sometimes!! i will be at the sinclair tourney. i cant wait to meet you guys. next year i will be a regular on the jackson tourneys. i cant this year because you cant fish but so many events. see yall soon.


----------



## bigbass07

everyone remember the t-ment officals have the final say and make all the dissions , so don't gripe, peace out & make love not war


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

i am going to skin yall up so bad at the sinclair tourney so yall better weigh in using 3 bags lol.  i am just kidding. just stirring the old pot some. it takes alot of work to put these things on and people should be thankful that we have folks willing to do it.


----------



## bigbass07

robbie the deer hunter said:


> i am going to skin yall up so bad at the sinclair tourney so yall better weigh in using 3 bags lol.  i am just kidding. just stirring the old pot some. it takes alot of work to put these things on and people should be thankful that we have folks willing to do it.



AMEN BROTHER some just don't know how much work is put into t-ments


----------



## Marks500

robbie the deer hunter said:


> i am going to skin yall up so bad at the sinclair tourney so yall better weigh in using 3 bags lol.  i am just kidding. just stirring the old pot some. it takes alot of work to put these things on and people should be thankful that we have folks willing to do it.



Yeah its a group effort, Its the Kinda tournament where everyone is involved. Its a small amount of money and a ton of fun... Only thing about sinclair is its memorial day weekend.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

you cant please everyone. all of you know i am an avid tournament fisherman and i have watched you guys closely all year. i think you are doing an awesome job putting this tourney on. i am very picky about what trails i fish and i dont fish and i will be delighted to fish with you guys next year. see yall at sinclair for some fun.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

memorial day will be ok. that means hot little cuties on seadoos!!!!


----------



## sheetsrep

Looking forward to meeting you Robbie. It is not a lot of money on the line but a lot of great people are fishing it. 

One day I want to get in on one of those Juliette tournaments. It is such a beautiful place but I have had a tough time in the past catching fish there.


----------



## sheetsrep

Bnathanb1982 said:


> I know of a couple cases of people fishing inside the marina at Berry's to catch their fish, that supposedy "didnt" know.  So I think the people that won money in the tourneys where they fished off limit waters should have to give their money back they won.  It's only FAIR...



Whats your beef man. I have only read negative posts from you on these threads. If you don't like the way it is run don't fish them its that simple.


----------



## bigbass07

sheetsrep said:


> Whats your beef man. I have only read negative posts from you on these threads. If you don't like the way it is run don't fish them its that simple.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

*All in fun*



sheetsrep said:


> looking forward to meeting you robbie. It is not a lot of money on the line but a lot of great people are fishing it.
> 
> One day i want to get in on one of those juliette tournaments. It is such a beautiful place but i have had a tough time in the past catching fish there.


i dont care about the money part on this tourney i just want to meet all the guys. Buddy juliette has tore me up the last few months. I have just about stopped fishing the lake. I am in 2nd place for angler of the year with ht3 bass so i have been mostly fishing sinclair, oconee, westpoint, and eufaula.


----------



## bigbass07

not stealing the thread just spreading the word.come to varner on next weekend and we will have a great payout see the post on here. we need all the boats we can get


----------



## sheetsrep

bigbass07 said:


>



It is disappointing to see people giving these guys a hard time over a $40 pot tournament that they are making zero money on.


----------



## Bnathanb1982

*Nothing*



sheetsrep said:


> Whats your beef man. I have only read negative posts from you on these threads. If you don't like the way it is run don't fish them its that simple.



I guess I'm just a negative person.  And I appreciate your concern about if I fish them or not and I believe this has latest decision has made up my mind.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

I have never fished varner but i would love for someone to go with me on a trip. I would come to the tournament but i have been invited to the 2nd anual invitational bienville plantation bass tournament. I better go to bienville. I have heard some awesome things about that place.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

I dont think these guys really give a rats arse if you fish or not.


----------



## bigbass07

robbie the deer hunter said:


> I have never fished varner but i would love for someone to go with me on a trip. I would come to the tournament but i have been invited to the 2nd anual invitational bienville plantation bass tournament. I better go to bienville. I have heard some awesome things about that place.



i got my bags packed what time you picken me up. i know the owner down there . that place is awesome i hear. never fished it but know several who have.


----------



## sheetsrep

Bnathanb1982 said:


> I guess I'm just a negative person.  And I appreciate your concern about if I fish them or not and I believe this has latest decision has made up my mind.



I could care less who you fish with, and yes you are a negative person I am glad you realize it.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

*Lets hook up!!!*



bigbass07 said:


> i got my bags packed what time you picken me up. I know the owner down there . That place is awesome i hear. Never fished it but know several who have.


shoot me a pm man and we will go fish jackson one day. I might can get you in on the invitational next year. """ ok guys dont blow up my computer i cant do that for everybody. Sorry i would if i could!!!


----------



## anglerEd

robbie the deer hunter said:


> it takes alot of work to put these things on and people should be thankful that we have folks willing to do it.



We appreciate you saying that Robbie and thanks to all who continue to stand behind the JLPT Series. We always have and always will do all we can to put on a fair tournament and keep as many people as humanly possible happy. It is unfortunate, but as we all know, you cant keep everybody happy all the time, no matter how pure your intentions. We greatly appreciate everyone who can accept a bump in the road for what it is, and remain supportive and POSITIVE moving forward into the future.


----------



## Basshunter21

I think it was a good idea to drop the tournament...we did alright with...but dropping it will drop the drama...me and randy started fishin it cause it's cheap and fun....you ain't fishin for a paycheck your fishin for braggin rights..the whole scale thing sucked...i was just confused about our weight but like i said taking out the tournament was the right thing to do....See ya on sinclair with my fiance'....Should be fun...look for me I'll be the one trying to get all her lures(actually mine) out of the trees


----------



## fishdoc

Hope to see you there, dont forget to register.


----------



## mike c

hey eric is that what that key means ? im so old i have a hard time just turning this crazy thing on  lol......


----------



## Marks500

Mike is the tournament tournament still on with it being Memorial day weekend?


----------



## Perkins

mike c said:


> hey eric is that what that key means ? im so old i have a hard time just turning this crazy thing on  lol......



You know I was just messing with you Mike!! Good luck on the rest of your tournaments!


----------



## fishdoc

Yes , its still on but we are not going out of little river . We are going to be launching out of the Georgia power ramp. Ill post the details on Sunday. Same time different ramp.Mike


----------



## brian lee

i hope everyone will still attend the tournaments. yes we all agree we had heck of a time with the last one. we have been promised it will not happen again. so lets all be adults about it put it behind us and fish. we can all get along we just have to be opened minded if there is a issue speak your peace then. always talk to ed or mike if there is any confusion so they can handle it asap. we are having to much fun to be like a group of immature kids


----------



## Marks500

fishdoc said:


> Yes , its still on but we are not going out of little river . We are going to be launching out of the Georgia power ramp. Ill post the details on Sunday. Same time different ramp.Mike



Well I wish people would tell me these things! I scheduled work for that day because of what you told me.


----------



## Laneybird

Marks500 said:


> Well I wish people would tell me these things! I scheduled work for that day because of what you told me.



Mark, I don't know what they told you but, if it is not posted on this web site, then it is still on. We don't know what is said off line, so everybody is still planning on being there.


----------



## fishdoc

Sorry about that Mark, Ive got alot of people looking foward to this event.We are going to be launching out of Dennis Shoals the Georgia Power ramp. If someone can post an address for this ramp or ill get by there tommorow and get it.


----------



## Marks500

fishdoc said:


> Sorry about that Mark, Ive got alot of people looking foward to this event.We are going to be launching out of Dennis Shoals the Georgia Power ramp. If someone can post an address for this ramp or ill get by there tommorow and get it.



No Big deal, I have never missed a tourney yet..One tourney wont hurt.


----------



## brian lee

its dennis station off of twin bridges rd. just before you cross the RR tracks its on the right dennis station rd


----------



## Ryan1980

How Many Boats we have Signed up Fish Doc ?  just wondering who was fishing only see 4 names so far


----------



## anglerEd

Ryan1980 said:


> How Many Boats we have Signed up Fish Doc ?  just wondering who was fishing only see 4 names so far



Good question!


----------



## jwood

I signed a couple hrs ago but it isn't showing up yet.


----------



## fishdoc

I registered yesterday, Marks busy making a living. He will get it on there soon.


----------



## anglerEd

Lbird and I registered today and I also signed up Marty M. Maybe Mark can get to the update shortly... hint hint.


----------



## Perkins

anglerEd said:


> Lbird and I registered today and I also signed up Marty M. Maybe Mark can get to the update shortly... hint hint.



Did you and Mark break up?? whats up?? I noticed you guys have went seperate way's??? I thought yall were a Team??


----------



## fishdoc

Dont forget were going out of Dennis Station. If your going 16 take a right on 441,go 3 or so miles down 441 as soon as you cross the tracks turn right on Dennis Station ,follow all the way to twin  bridges rd. turn right then make your first Left back on Dennis station, follow all the way down till you see the sign for ramp turn left, and its at the dead end. Nice ramp with pravilion. Plenty of parking. Dont forget to preregister.


----------



## Marks500

I Try to update the registration every night when I get home.. There were 4 boats until yesterday. If you submit your registration It will get posted in the order I get them. I have always got everyone registered in the past, I miss one day and its a big deal?? Sorry I cant be here all hours of the day to register people, Maybe I need to take my laptop to work and register people while I am on the job...LOL


----------



## Basshunter21

Haven't fished at jackson in 2 1/2 yrs should be interesting and no pre-fishin hope i can catch a fish!!!


----------



## sheetsrep

Basshunter21 said:


> Haven't fished at jackson in 2 1/2 yrs should be interesting and no pre-fishin hope i can catch a fish!!!



Hey Bass hunter this one is on Sinclair.


----------



## fishdoc

We are at 9 boats preregistered. Dont forget too..........


----------



## Basshunter21

Yeah....I meant Sinclair....I'm slightly slow....anyways...I did pre-fish today....the water is sooooooooooooo muddy!!!!!


----------



## Laneybird

Does anybody know the name of the ramp. I've got somebody wanting to know. Is this the Ga. Power ramp?


----------



## fishdoc

Its not on the map, its off of Dennis Station. Yes it is a georgia Power Ramp.


----------



## anglerEd

Head south on Dennis Station Rd off of Twin bridges Rd. Looks like DS Rd is 2 or 3 miles east of Twin Bridges Landing.


----------



## Laneybird

Well, Riprap is rumored to show up with his partner. 

Warning...he's on the BB Boom wanna be Pro Staff.


----------



## fishdoc

Should be a good day to fish , a little rain in the forecast. Dont forget to register try to do so by 8pm. See you in the morning at Dennis Station. Mike 478/363/0871


----------



## Marks500

Well guys.. All of you wanted tournaments at other lakes besides Jackson and here it is and only 11 boats registered?


----------



## Basshunter21

You gotta remember that it's memorial day...and a lot of people may be out of town!!!I still look forward to fishin anways it's just nice to have a change of scenry!


----------



## jferrell3054

*missing this one*

My daughter is getting married sat so I will not be there. Ill be at the next one.


----------



## jusdonaldson

I need to know where on the lake we will be when we blast off. Up the oconee?


----------



## fishdoc

See ya In the Am. Mike 478/363/0871


----------



## fishdoc

We appreciate all the support of those who came and braved the holiday. Congrats to the winners as well. Results as follows
1st Steve Lee /Donald Peppers 15.54lb
2nd Eric Gilliam{riprap] 11.26lb and BF 5.38
3rd Travis Clay 11.04lb
4th James Faulkner/Dustin Avant 9.52lb
5th James Wood/Cain Almand 7.04


----------



## riprap

This is a well run tournament trail. If I lived a little closer to Jackson I would fish all of them. Thanks guys.


----------



## Laneybird

Congrats Riprap!  Good to see you again. Jackson is not as far as Sinclair. Come on back.


----------



## fishdoc

We were glad to have you. Ck out the Usa Bassin series as well. Mike


----------

